# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Kirli oyunlar ülkesi Azerbaycan

## akazkisbo

Konu bakımından çok mühim olduğu için bu yazıyı sevgili Erhan üztunç hocamdan izin alarak yayınlamayı uygun gördüm. ülkemizden sonra can Azerbaycan dediğimiz memleketin kimlerin PAYANDASI edilmeye çalışıldığını az çok anlamak gerekiyor. Artık Soros denen Yahudi sıpasının köpekleriyle, Türkiye'nin BOZKURT'larının ayrılması ve sonundada KAPIşMASI gerekiyor. Sözü uzatmadan yazıyı yayınlıyor daha detaylı resimler için www.mekanim.com adlı sitemizi adres veriyorum..

KİRLİ ADAM İLHAN ALİYEV

Bu yazıyı kaleme alırken hiç tereddüt etmedim.

Belgeleri inandırıcı, mağdurları samimi ve o ülkede neler olduğunu az çok takip ettiğim için ve dahası bir Türk diyarı bildiğim için yazmamanın önce kendime, sonra milletime ihanet olacağını düşündüm. Erhan üZTUNü

Azerbeycan da neler oluyor ? Bir cinayet, bir zanlı gözü yaşlı insanlar ve tutukluluğun ardından gelen mağduriyetler ve soru işaretleri.

Azerbaycan hukuk devleti olma yolunda ilerlemesi gerekirken, ülkenin en üstündeki, en yetkili kişinin üeçen mafyası ve pkk ile işbirliği yaparak hem komşu ülkeleri zorda bırakması, hem de ülkesi üzerine kara bulutların çökmesine sebep olmuştur.

üldürülen kişi kimdir ? Neden öldürülmüştür ?

Tutuklanan kişi kimdir ? Tutuklanma sebebi inandırıcımıdır ? Adaletin ipi kişi elinde olunca iddiaların mesnetsizliği işe yaramıyor.

ülkenin devlet başkanı Aliyev olayın akabinde ABD ve TüRK istihbaratlarını çağırarak veya dünya kamu oyunda oluşan olumsuz havayı dağıtmak için bir şov yapmıştır.

Ancak bu teşkilatların kendilerine sunduğu raporları ciddiye almamıştır. Bilakis raporlar hazretlerini ciddi şekilde rahatsız etmiş ve bu emniyet mensuplarını apar topar ülkelerine postalamıştır.

Usulen tutuklanmalar olmuş ciddi olmayan eften püften davalardan çok kısa süreli cezalarla konu kapatılmaya çalışılmıştır.

Olayı hatırlamaya çalışalım. Aliyev iktidarının pkk ya verdiği desteği Türkiyeğde bilmeyen yoktur ve bu desteğin pkk ya yıllık getirisi bir milyar doların üstündedir.

( Halbuki PKK burada çok ciddi ekonomik güç kazanırken ülke yöneticilerimizin sessizliği dikkat çekicidir. Yine bir çarpık ilişki dikkat çekmektedir. Rus yanlısı olarak bilinen İlhan ALIYEV' in ABD desteği PKK ya bu kadar imkan tanıması kafaları karıştırmaktadır. )

Oysaki üzerinde yüzde yüz etkin olacağımıza inandığımız bu gelişmeler karşısında PKK çözümünü hala cudi ve kandil dağlarındaki üç beş çapulcuda aramaktadır.

Devlet eli ile Azerbaycan vasıtası ile silahlanan PKK kimlerin silah temin ettiği yerine hangi ülkelerin ürettiği silahları kullandığı yetkililerimiz tarafından kullanılarak tüccar ülke gündemden uzak tutulup zihinler bulandırılmaktadır.

ülkede devlete ait her iş yolsuzluk ilkeleri ile çözüme kavuşturulurken bunlarla çok az sayıda mücadele eden vatanperver insanda yok değildir.

İste bu bir elin beş parmağı sayısındaki insanın varlığını ve mücadelesini hazmedemeyen Aliyev adaletinden güç alan ekonomi mafyası bu insanları temizleme ve sindirme operasyonunu başlatmıştır.

ünce susturulması gereken elbette ki basın olacaktır ve gereği yapılmıştır.

Azebaycan Susurluğu: Bu tesbit bu ülke basınına aittir. Ancak bu tesbit yaşanan bu olaylar karşısında kifayetsizdir.

Kimin ne yazdığının ne yazacağının ne önemi olabilir.

Senaryo ve oyuncular hazırdır. 

Hedef : Monitör gazetesi bas yazarı olacaktır.

Ve gereği yapılmıştır. Monitör gazetesi sahibi gazeteci Elmar HüSEYİNOV evinin önünde pusuya düşürülerek katledilmiştir.

Elmar HüSEYINOV TüRK'TüR TüRK GİBİ YAşAMAKTADIR VE HAKSIZLIKLARLA MüCADELE ETMEK TEDİR.

Ama bu yeterli değildir bir HüSEYINOV gider başka HüSEYİNOVğ lar gelir yolsuzluklarla mücadele eden herkesin mutlaka köklü ders alması gerekmektedir.

Bunun için filmin şaşırtıcı şekilde devam etmesi gerekmektedir.

Gazeteci Elmar HüSEYİNOV tabi ki yolsuzluklarla mücadele ederken bir yerlerden destek alması gerekmektedir.

O zaman bu desteğinde ortadan kaldırılması gerekmektedir.

Ama senaryoda bu kez hukuk skandalları yaşanarak bir ülkenin nasıl rezil kepaze bir yönetim ve adaletle ayakta kalmaya çalıştığı bütün dünyanın gözleri önünde cereyan edecektir.

Hedef ülkenin en çalışkan Bakanı ve Haydar ALİYEV' in prensi olarak adlandırılan, yolsuzluk ekonomisine sert tepkiler göstermesi ile tanınan FERHAT ALİYEV olacaktır.

( Bir hatırlatma yapalım bu iki aliyev soy isminin akraba veya hısım bağı, bağlantısı yoktur İlhan ALİYEV kürt kökenli Ferhat ALİYEV ise Türk ve Türkğ lüğü ile gurur duyan bir vatanperverdir. )

Ferhat ALİYEV için senaryo hazırdır. "Görevi olan Ekonomi bakanlıklarından kafadan atma bir bütçe ile silahlı örgüt kurup, İhtilal yapacakmış" ve tutuklanması lazımdır.

Tutuklanır. Ancak bu tutukluluk Dünyanın önde gelen ülkelerinin itirazlarına sebep olduysa da Türkiyeğnin Kasımpaşalısının bu olaya sessiz kalması düşündürücü olmuştur. Bu sessizlik İlhan ALİYEV iktidarına güç vermiştir.

Ferhat ALİYEV' in daha uzun süre içerde kalması için gereken yapılacaktır. Yapılmıştır da Gazeteci ELMAR HüSEYİNOV ihalesi hazırdır ve Ferhat ALİYEVğ e yıkılacaktır.

Buna da İleri gelen dünya devletleri itiraz etmiştir. TüRK VE ABD istihbarat mensupları itiraz etmiş gerçek suçluları Türk emniyeti adına Ramazan ER açıklamıştır.

TüRKİYE SUSKUN BAşBAKANDAN TIK YOK. Türk şirketlerinin bu ülkede aldığı ihaleler birer birer iptal edilirken ülkemizin yetkili ağızları olayı duymazdan gelmektedir.

Halbuki Türk ve ABD istihbarat teşkilatlarının hazırladığı raporda olayın faillerinin hepsi ülkenin 

Cumhurbaşkanının yanı başındaki kişiler ve diğer resmi kurumlarda görevli kişiler olduğu açıklanmış ve bu olay organize bir devlet çetesi, savcısı ile Cumhurbaşkanı ile örtbas edilmeye çalışılmaktadır.

Bu olaya bilmeyerek susurluk benzetmesi yaptık ise susurluk sanıklarının hepsinden çok özür dileriz. Kirlenmişliğe ancak ALİYEV iktidarı suskunluğa da Tayyip iktidarı yakışırdı vesselam. 

Son durum nedir ? Son durum katledilen Elmar HüSEYİNOV ile tutuklanan Ferhat ALİYEV ailesi birlikte adalet aramakta çığlıklarını duyurmaya çalışmaktadırlar.

AşAĞIDAKI RESİMLERDE : ( Bakınız www.mekanim.com ana sayfa )

Cumhur Bsk.ALİYEV ile Ferhat ALİYEV iyi günlerinde bir çalışma esnasında.

Ferhat ALİYEVğ in yakınları katledilen HüSEYİNOV'un kabrinde dua etmekte yine HüSEYİNOVğ un genç hanımı kocasının kabrini hergün düzenli olarak ziyaret ederek dua edip gözyaşı dökmekte. Ve HüSEYİNOVğ un katledilmiş haldeki resmi. ( Bakınız www.mekanim.com ) 

Kimse unutmasınki mutlaka insanların hesabı vardır ama onların üstünde yüce rabbimde hesap sahibidir.

Devlet imkanları ile terör yapanların yakın taihimizde pek çoklarının akibetini gördük mutlaka İlhan ALIYEV 'in akibetini de mevlam bizlere göstermeyi nasip edecektir.

ülkemin idarecilerine sesleniyorum: HAKSIZLIK KARşISINDA SUSMAYINIZ SUSANLARIN NEYE BENZETİLDİĞİNİ BİLMEKTESİNİZğ

Resmi tutanaklarda adı gecen devlet teröristleri: İç İsleri Bakanlığı'ndaki yüksek bürokratların da bulunduğu "Hacı Memmedov" bandası adı verilen çete Beyler EYYüBOV ( Cumhur başkanının muhafaza hizmetinin reisi - Kürt milliyetçisi PKK destekçisi )

ülkenin en büyük zenginlerinden Kemalettin HAYDAROV halbuki o günlerde öncesinde ve sonrasında onlarca infaz olayı gerçekleşmiş tetikçiler bu sefer destekçilerini tehdit eder olmuşlardır.

Benden bu kadar selam ve dua ile kalınız. 

Erhan üZTUNü 

www.mekanim.com www.azapaskerleri.com [email protected]

----------

